# Is this Gerd?



## Lauri (Nov 23, 2004)

I have had IBS for years. However, for the past few years, I have had a constant sore throat and dry cough. Also, I can no longer eat anything that is the least bit spicy as it burn my mouth. Even spearmint lifesavers burn. Now for the past 3 weeks, I have developed a constant burning pain in my gut which then spreads up through my chest. I find I have more mucous to spit. After I eat, I get what feels like tremendous hunger pains, but I am not hungry. If I do eat something, it does help a bit, but 1/2 hr. later I am in pain again. I just had blood test for h pylori which came out positive. After starting me on meds for 3 days, I called dr. and told her the meds were killing me. She then talked to my GI and they said to stop meds. They want me to do the breath test for h pylori as they feel there is a chance I may not have it even tho it shows in my blood. Right now I am in limbo. I have a GI appt. in 2 weeks (if I survive). My primary care dr is setting up the breath test and an upper endoscopy which I am looking forward to because I feel like there is something wrong w/my GI system. I am so uncomfortable. Started prilosec. They want me to take 2x a day for now. Does this sound like GERD and if so, what do you guys do for relief? I don't drink coffee or alcohol. I don't really eat spicy. My diet was already kind of bland due to IBS. ANy help is appreciated.


----------



## P.R (Nov 30, 2007)

HI LAURI I GET THE SAME THING THE HUNGER PAINS WAKE ME AT NIGHT DO YOU GET THE SAME.I ALSO GET GURGLING IN MY THROAT I AM STILL TRYING TO FIND ANSWERS I WOULD THINK THIS IS GERD ARE YOU ON AN ACID BLOCKER LIKE NEXIUM?HOW LONG HAVE YOU HAD THIS ALSO KEEP SMILLING DON'T STRESS OUT THINGS WILL WORK OUT GOOD LUCK


----------



## Lauri (Nov 23, 2004)

Hi. Yeah I get the "hunger pains" all the time. In fact, I had breakfast at 10:30 and it's now 1 and the pain is unreal. I know I am not hungry. Just a burning pain. I don't know what to do about it though. I don't want to constantly eat. I'll try some mylanta. I have just started Prilosec. Dr. has me taking 2 x a day starting today. I hope it helps. I have to have an upper endoscopy to see what is going on. I don't have the gurgling in my throat but my stomach gurgles constantly especially when I have the hunger pains. What does your dr say?


----------



## overitnow (Nov 25, 2001)

It sounds like it could be GERD; but since h pylori is also associated with ulcers and gastritis, that may be what you are feeling. (Then again, these things seem to have slid from one to the other in me.) If you Google "h pylori and gerd" you will get a range of results from it playing a role in gastritis and gerd to it lessening the symptoms of the reflux.In my case, I had what my doctor believed to be a gastritis attack, later IBS-D, and finally GERD/indigestion that sounds very much like what you are currently going through. (The first bite of food would start stomach pains that would last all day and sometimes into the night, which could result in reflux.) I have stopped all of that with a flavonoid supplement that I have used since 1998. This has happily allowed me to drink alcohol and coffee and eat a varied and spicy diet, again.Mark


----------



## Cherrie (Sep 1, 2006)

Yeah, hunger pain is part of GERD... I get it too... I'd suggest that you stick with the Prilosec for now and give it a month or so. If it does't work then, your dr can priscribe something else for you. There are various drugs out there and so please try not to panic.An upper GI scope will help the dr with hard data to see what really is going on and if the reflux has done any damage to your esophagus and pharynx, etc. ... My hunch is, that if you don't have bad pain while swallowing, it won't be that bad. And even if there are damages, in most cases the damages are reversable and/or treatable.For now if you can, you may want to try to elevate your head/upper torso when you sleep -- I typically just put up 3 pillows and an extra if I need to. This will prevent the acid from comming up.Also you need to avoid kiwwi, pineapple, tomato, and all citris and anything that's too sweet. Pear is OK, though.All the best with your scope and keep us updated,Cherrie


----------



## P.R (Nov 30, 2007)

LAURI AFTER ALL THE SCOPES AND TESTS NOTHING FOUND, MY GASTRO DOC SAID THIS WOULD MEAN THAT I HAD IBS + A BAD CASE OF GERD HE HAS TIED ALL THE MEDS NOTHING WORKED FOR ME. I DON'T COUGH OR HAVE SORE THROAT NO ACID REACHES MY MOUTH JUST HUNGER AND NOISES. I HEARD THERE IS A SURGERY TO FIX GERD BUT I DON'T KNOW MUCH ABOUT IT, MY DOC SAID HE WILL CONSIDER SOME SORT OF SURGERY IF THE GERD CONTINUES,ON THE BRIGHT SIDE HE DID FIX MY BATHROOM PROBLEM I TAKE METAMUSIL CAPSULES, FINALLY RELIEF FROM LOOSE STOOLS BUT IT TAKES TIME TO WORK.STRESS ALSO PLAYS A BIG FACTOR IN IBS AND THAT SO FAR HAS BEEN MY EXPERIENCE


----------



## Lauri (Nov 23, 2004)

Thanks for all your replies. I was going to go get the breath test tomorrow, but someone on another board told me I wouldn't be able to do it if I have been taking Prilosec, which I just started today. He said he had to be off it for 2 weeks before they'd do it. I'll have to call dr. in a.m. and ask so that I don't waste my time. Then I'd have to take zantac or tagament or one of those instead of the prilosec which I'm dreading. I may put the whole thing off til after xmas if that's the case. I'm hoping I don't have the h pylori because the meds were AWFUL. I'll ask GI about scope when I see her on 12/18. I will try sleeping on extra pillows. See if that helps. I'll keep you posted. Thanks again.


----------

